# App-Tester mit SPS-Kenntnissen gesucht



## Testbirds (21 August 2018)

Liebe SPS-Forum Mitglieder,

mein Name ist Marcel und ich arbeite bei der Crowdtesting Plattform Testbirds. Aktuell sind wir, für ein spannendes Industrieprojekt im Bereich der App-Steuerung, auf der Suche nach Testern mit SPS-Kenntnissen aus den folgenden Berufsfeldern: Maschinenbediener, Techniker, Instandhalter, Produktionshelfer, Maschinenbauer o.Ä. Im Rahmen einer Usability-Studie soll eine App getestet und über die Erfahrungen in Form eines Online-Fragebogens berichtet werden. Die Tester erhalten dafür eine Entlohnung von 30€, der Test dauert ca. 1-2 Stunden.

Sollten Du Erfahrung in der SPS-Bedienung von Maschinen und Interesse an der Teilnahme unseres Usability-Tests haben, dann kannst Du Dich sich über diesen Link anmelden: https://nest.testbirds.com/?g=719f9...um&utm_medium=Forum&utm_campaign=SPS App Test

Möchtest Du gerne wissen, mit welchen Unternehmen wir bereits gearbeitet haben? Hier bekommst Du eine entsprechende Übersicht: https://www.testbirds.de/unternehmen/ueber-uns/referenzen/

Offene Fragen kannst Du gerne hier im Thread stellen, oder mir eine Nachricht schicken.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## adiemus84 (21 August 2018)

Hallo,

definiere mal App. Meinst du damit dieses wischi waschi gedöns oder eine echte Applikation für Erwachsene Leute?


----------



## Testbirds (22 August 2018)

Hallo adiemus84,

es geht um eine echte Applikation eines großen deutschen Unternehmens, welche als Unterstützung in der Maschinenbedienung fungiert. 

Gerne beantworte ich auch noch weitere Fragen.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2018)

Hallo,

1. Welche Hardwarevoraussetzungen sind nötig? 
2. Die AGBs lesen sich ja interessant... Gerade bezüglich Versteuerung. Wie wird dies gewöhnlich gehandhabt? Weil extra für den Test Gewerbe/Freiberufler einzurühren ist schon mit etwas Aufwand verbunden...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Testbirds (23 August 2018)

Hallo thomass5,

gerne beantworte ich Deine Fragen:

1. Es sollte ein Android- bzw. iOS-Smartphone bzw. Tablet vorhanden sein, da es sich um einen App-Test handelt. Die Android-Version sollte mindestens 5.0, die iOS-Version mindestens 8.0 sein.
2. Auf dieser Seite bekommt man alle diesbezüglichen Informationen: http://faircrowd.work/de/unions-for-crowdworkers/know-your-rights Solltest Du auf dieser Seite keine Lösung oder Antwort finden, findest Du hier eine kostenlose Telefonnummer eines Beratungstelefon (ebenfalls ein Angebot der IG-Metall): http://faircrowd.work/de/ Wir selbst dürfen leider keine steuerrechtlichen Beratungsauskünfte geben.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## kpeter (23 August 2018)

hallöchen 
und wie kommst du dann zu diesen test


----------



## Testbirds (23 August 2018)

Hallo locke,

ich habe Dir dazu eine Mail geschrieben. Die Einladung zum Test erfolgt in den kommenden Tagen.

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Testbirds (5 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst vielen Dank an alle, die am Test teilnehmen. Diese Woche geht es los und ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass noch weitere Testerplätze offen sind. Solltest Du also noch interessiert sein, an unserem Test teilzunehmen, dann melde Dich bitte bis Freitag, den 07.09. um 12 Uhr auf folgender Seite an: https://nest.testbirds.com/?g=719f9...um&utm_medium=Forum&utm_campaign=SPS App Test

PS: Wir haben die Auszahlung auf 40€ erhöht.

Offene Fragen kannst Du gerne hier im Thread stellen, oder mir eine Nachricht schicken.


Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------

